# [SOLVED] Corsair H2100 Wireless dongle randomly disconnects



## vgpunx (Mar 21, 2015)

I just had this headset replaced with a new unit only to find the problem still exists. I tried different USB ports, and directly connecting the USB dongle to find the same problem. I've attempted to reinstall the drivers and am suffering the same issue. I've tried known-working devices in the same port and don't experience this issue. I used USBLogView to monitor which port was disconnecting.

The USB dongle disconnects/reconnects at random intervals.

Any advise toward the resolution of this issue would be greatly appreciated.

Attached is "USB_Log1.txt" which is a capture from USBLogView during which time the USB dongle, attached to the USB extension cable was plugged in and the headset off. At the end of this log, I unplug the extension cable from my PC and connect it to the next USB port.

I've also attached "USB_Log2.txt" which is a log of what occurred after switching to the next port in Log1. At the end of the log, I disconnected the dongle completely and allowed the program to continue logging overnight.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Corsair H2100 Wireless dongle randomly disconnects*

Does the issue occur without the extension cable?

Otherwise, the most common cause are the drivers for the device. Especially as you note the problem doesn't occur with other devices.


----------



## vgpunx (Mar 21, 2015)

*Re: Corsair H2100 Wireless dongle randomly disconnects*

I could have sworn I tested this without the extension, but was unable to reproduce the issue with the dongle connected to the front of my machine. I suppose the extension cable is the problem after all. Thanks for the help!


----------



## vgpunx (Mar 21, 2015)

*Re: Corsair H2100 Wireless dongle randomly disconnects*

After connecting the device directly to my front side USB port (which I do use often for other devices without issue), the issue has resurfaced without the extension cable.


----------



## vgpunx (Mar 21, 2015)

*Re: Corsair H2100 Wireless dongle randomly disconnects*

USB_Log3.txt is attached. This log contains data for the USB dongle connected directly (no extension cable) to my front-side USB port. Other devices plugged in to this port experience no issues.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Corsair H2100 Wireless dongle randomly disconnects*

I'm assuming when it was working without the extension, it was connected to a rear port? If not, test using a rear port.


----------



## vgpunx (Mar 21, 2015)

*Re: Corsair H2100 Wireless dongle randomly disconnects*

USB_Log4 is attached with the dongle connected without the extension cable to a rear USB port. The problem persists. At the start of the log, I disconnect the USB dongle from the front side port and connect it to the rear port.

I've been searching several forums to find something similar dealing with this USB Composite Device that's listed, but any similar case I find doesn't seem to have any valid answers.

Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Corsair H2100 Wireless dongle randomly disconnects*

As it doesn't work on front or rear ports, there are two likely causes: 1) the motherboard/usb controller or 2) the device itself.

Test the device on another PC. That will confirm whether or not the device is the issue. If it has the same issue on another computer, the device is faulty. If it works on another computer, then you have a motherboard issue either with the usb controller itself, or with power through the controller. In which case you could use a USB addon card or upgrade/replace the motherboard.


----------



## vgpunx (Mar 21, 2015)

*Re: Corsair H2100 Wireless dongle randomly disconnects*

USB_Log5 is attached and shows the issue being reproduced on another machine. Looks like it is the dongle after all. Just wow. Been through three of these Corsair headsets now with the same issue. Guess that's just the way it goes. Thank you for your support.


----------

